# Cameroon Claims Nigeria's Obudu Ranch in Demarcation Exercise



## LequteMan (Feb 11, 2014)

The Republic of Cameroon along with officials of the United Nations in carrying out a demarcation of Nigeria's border with Cameroon have allegedly annexed the Obudu Ranch Resort along with 20 other Cross River villages.

The team which is currently carrying out the demarcation exercise has no official from the Cross River State Government and has allegedly shifted some of the 1913 Anglo-German beacons which effectively included Obudu, Boki, Ikom and Obanlikwu, home of the famous Obudu Ranch Resort in Cameroon.

A petition by the village head of Danare in Boki local government area of Cross River state, Chief Kekong. K .Mbia and three other community leaders to Senator Liyel Imoke, the governor of the state said the retracing of the border between Nigeria and Cameroon as contained in the Green Tree Agreement signed by then Nigeria’s President, General Obasanjo and Mr Paul Biya of Cameroon is illegally being turned into boundary demarcation.

The community leaders called on the government to intervene immediately and stop the illegal demarcation exercise and the surveyors made to study the 1913 map that spelt out the Anglo- German Agreement.

A government official who did not want his name in print said government is aware of what is going on. "But we are surprised that the people are here now" he said, adding that the exercise wasn't expected to take place at the moment.


----------

